# Monster rhombeus



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

You can look at my rhomb video on this link:


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

They look in lovely condition and no chimple! Maybe they'd be better in a bigger tank though?


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome rhoms...


----------



## Reddish (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice looking fish. Too bad there that size tanks.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Those are some huge looking rhoms very nice..I like the rhom on the left looks darker


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

hy

here is one picture of left rhomb. you can compare the size of rhomb with my friedns head..







..


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
The Rhoms look great!
I like them.
But in my opinion it`s better to have only one Rhom in a bigger tank but it`s only my opinion....
They look good and they are real monsters


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Awesome fish you have there... any more pics?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice fish, need bigger tanks tho


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Dont they try to get at each other?


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

They are in separated tanks and they can see each other. i didnt see that they want to fight.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice Rhom!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

we need the full room pics, it looks like a tank full of caribe behind his friends head... show us the room man!~


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

here you can see my 3 tanks.....on left is tank with cichla monocolus and boulengerella maculata (freshwater baracuda). In middle tank are 20cm cariba and on right tank are baby cariba 7cm.








here are my 2 new tanks in size 450l each for my wild discus.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Very nice rhoms and tanks..


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

marko jump on msn some time!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Captive Herps said:


> marko jump on msn some time!


thanks for the fish..


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

no problem i woke up and de frosteda shrimp and then i hit me i don't have a elong in the tank any more!


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello

Here is feeding video of my baby cariba....they are real monsters....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice fishies.


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello

here is video of my potamotrygon menchacai-tiger ray. she is wildcaught and 8" in diam.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

need feeding video of the monster rhoms marko!


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

nice fish


----------

